# How do I show margins on Word 2007?



## television

I am unable to see margins on a Microsoft word 2007 document. I can only see a blue backround. How do you view margins??? Help appreciated.


----------



## glowinthedar

*Re: How doI show margins on Word 2007??*


Directly from help... 



> 1. On the *Page Layout* tab, in the *Page Setup* group, click *Margins*.
> 2. Click the margin type that you want. For the most common margin width, click *Normal*.
> 3. When you click the margin type that you want, your entire document automatically changes to the margin type that you have selected.
> 4. You can also specify your own margin settings. Click *Margins*, click *Custom Margins*, and then in the *Top*, *Bottom*, *Left*, and *Right* boxes, enter new values for the margins


.


----------



## WaterSprite

And to see the margins on the page itself, go to view/page layout and you can drag the margins directly from there too

Sprite


----------



## television

*Re: How doI show margins on Word 2007??*



glowinthedar said:


> Directly from help...




 I know how to custom margins. I want to see the actual margins along the side and top of the page.


----------



## WaterSprite

Then my instructions are what you want, although the other response was equally relevant to your original post.

Sprite


----------



## television

WaterSprite said:


> Then my instructions are what you want, although the other response was equally relevant to your original post.
> Sprite


 
Can you break down your instructions a little. I cannot follow them. I would really appreciate it as this is driving me insane.


----------



## WaterSprite

Am assuming you don't have Vista...

When you have a word doc open, go to the view menu and in the drop down menu from there, go to the page layout option (there will also be normal/online layout and other such options).  When you do that, the margins will appear at the top and side of the doc and you can move them by dragging them whichever way you want.

Am using MS word for Mac, but from using all manner of different versions previously, I believe this menu is the same.  Let me know if this doesn't work and, if it doesn't, let me know what options you have under the "View" menu.

sprite


----------



## television

WaterSprite said:


> Am assuming you don't have Vista...
> 
> When you have a word doc open, go to the view menu and in the drop down menu from there, go to the page layout option (there will also be normal/online layout and other such options). When you do that, the margins will appear at the top and side of the doc and you can move them by dragging them whichever way you want.
> 
> Am using MS word for Mac, but from using all manner of different versions previously, I believe this menu is the same. Let me know if this doesn't work and, if it doesn't, let me know what options you have under the "View" menu.
> 
> sprite


 
I do have Vista


----------



## WaterSprite

Argh:-(  then I know it's all wonky/strange and I haven't used much of Vista at all.  Is there any "View" menu?

Sprite


----------



## europhile

Here you go, television:





Click the *Microsoft Office Button (top left)*, and then click *Word Options*.
Click *Advanced*, and then click the *Show text boundaries* check box under *Show document content*.The page margins appear in your document as dotted lines.


----------



## television

You pointed me back to view and I got it from there. There is a check box for ruler in view. I checked it and PRESTO. Happy days. Cheers

And Europhile thanks for the help, but again its Vista. And thanks also GLOWIN THE DAR


----------



## europhile

That just shows the ruler (I think).  The method I mention above gives you the text boundaries.


----------



## WaterSprite

who got the kudos?  Me or europhile? 

P.s. just saw last response - overlap with europhile!


----------



## television

europhile said:


> That just shows the ruler (I think). The method I mention above gives you the text boundaries.


 
Ruler is all I needed, what are text bounderies?


----------



## europhile

Gives you the outline of a big box on the page (only shows on screen), for example, one inch from each of the four sides into which the text will fit.  Works in Print View.  It's very useful.


----------



## europhile

Yeah, I've got Vista too, television.  You'll find a lot of the Options when you click that Office button on the top left and go into Word Options.  I don't think that many of them are accessible through the regular toolbars.  2007 is very different from previous versions - as you've discovered.


----------



## television

WaterSprite said:


> who got the kudos? Me or europhile?
> 
> P.s. just saw last response - overlap with europhile!


 
Kudus goes to you Warersprite. You lead a horse to water so to speak


----------



## television

europhile said:


> Yeah, I've got Vista too, television. You'll find a lot of the Options when you click that Office button on the top left and go into Word Options. I don't think that many of them are accessible through the regular toolbars. 2007 is very different from previous versions - as you've discovered.


 
Nice one europhile. that opened something new for me there. have got what you are talking about now. Why you think this is a good feature. Can you give me a practical example?


----------



## europhile

Off the top of my head, if you're inserting text boxes or picture boxes, it makes them much easier to line up.  There's also "gridlines" under the view menu, but you could only really use gridlnes if you had a load of text and/or picture boxes as they make it difficult to see text on the page.  Click on "gridlines" under "view" to see what I mean.


----------



## europhile

[broken link removed]


----------



## television

europhile said:


> Off the top of my head, if you're inserting text boxes or picture boxes, it makes them much easier to line up. There's also "gridlines" under the view menu, but you could only really use gridlnes if you had a load of text and/or picture boxes as they make it difficult to see text on the page. Click on "gridlines" under "view" to see what I mean.


 
thanks for that good to know.


----------

